# Coventry and Leicester show



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

A very good day for the Mazpahs and Burnthwaites
Ch Stenic Supersonic (Nic)
Came 1st in his open class won Best of Breed and got his CC
He went on to win a 1st 2nd 3rd in his side classes
We are so pleased with our lovely boy!!!!!!


Mazpahs Mischief maker (Missy)
Won 1st in her open Best of Breed, and won
1st 2nd 3rd in her side classes thats my girl


Mazpahs Mystic Magwi (Gizmo)
Came 1st in his open class, Best of Breed
and went on to win two 1st and a 2nd in his side classes


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congratulations you must be over the moon, they are stunning cats


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous cats,, beautiful,,,,,


----------



## Jonsville (Feb 5, 2008)

may said:


> A very good day for the Mazpahs and Burnthwaites
> Ch Stenic Supersonic (Nic)
> Came 1st in his open class won Best of Breed and got his CC
> He went on to win a 1st 2nd 3rd in his side classes
> ...


What a Fab day for you all well done they look Beautiful and so well conditioned  well deserved of their Prizes


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Goldenballs-naturally well on his wayAnd of course to the ever stunning Missy And lastly but not least to GizyWhat an absolute corker of a day and of course all 3 of these uniquely stunning cats are a wonderful credit to you


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------

